# Litter Kwitter - anyone use this system?



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Browsing on the Pets At Home website (I was supposed to be looking at cat food prices) I spotted Litter Kwitter Toilet Training Kit for Cats with DVD by Doogie's | Pets at Home the Litter Kwitter toilet training system. :w00t: Has anyone on here actually trained their cat to use the flush toilet?

I must confess to having visions of the kitten disappearing down the hole in the middle and into the toilet itself, especially after earning his Bogbrush nickname the other day.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Sadie SU.
My cats have used the Litter Kwitter system, with mixed results.
There are several threads on here about LK - type it into the forum 'search' and have a good read.


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Cheers, I'll go and have a look. More for the entertainment value than anything else, I suspect.......


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Mine are 7 weeks in and I am enjoying the benefits of just flushing their business away. It's a lot of work at first however...


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

K337 said:


> Mine are 7 weeks in and I am enjoying the benefits of just flushing their business away. It's a lot of work at first however...


To be honest, when I first saw the Litter Kwitter, I thought it was a joke  but the more I think about it, the more it sounds like an awesome idea. No more litter tray cleaning / emptying / disposal etc. Save a fortune on cat litter too!

But doesn't this lead to some awkward situations?  Like you're having a nice relaxing bath and the cat's desperate to do it's business so you have to sit in the bath while it "drops the kids off at the pool"?

Or really embarrassing social situations ... like you've got guests round and they find a little cat poo floating in the toilet that you hadn't realised was there  or they got to use your toilet, only to find the cat already crouched over the bowl, reading the newspaper! :hand:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

how weird would it be to walk in to your bathroom to find your cat taking a crap on the toilet


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Celador said:


> Or really embarrassing social situations ... like you've got guests round and they find a little cat poo floating in the toilet that you hadn't realised was there  or they got to use your toilet, only to find the cat already crouched over the bowl, reading the newspaper! :hand:


 I'd pay good money to see my sister in law's face if she walked in on the cat doing that! 

I've gone for a more conservative effort to improve things at the moment, and have bought a bag of World's Best cat litter to try. My OH is dubious about flushing it down the loo, though.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Why would you want to share your toilet with a cat?
Why have a cat only to force it to take on human characteristics only for your convenience?


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I can see the appeal of the Litter Kwitter but I don't think it's for me.  One of my colleagues is using it with her Ragdoll kitten at the moment and she said most of the time he poos on the toilet, but sometimes he goes on the floor next to the toilet.  Apparently this is quite common.

The thing I don't get is that you train the cat to ultimately not use the actual Litter Kwitter "tool" so eventually, you end up with a cat who poos in the toilet then tries to cover the poo with its paws, but all the cat is actually doing is waving its paws around in mid-air... which I find a little bizarre and makes the cat look a bit daft, which we all know it isn't.

Also, I don't know about anyone else, but I find the idea of a cat pooing on a toilet a little degrading for the cat... or is that just me? Cats like to go for a poo in private, in a secluded space, which is why we have a hooded litter box in the little nook under the stairs which is dark and hard for humans to nosey at them. I can't imagine that a creature that prefers to go to the loo in private would like climbing up onto a "throne" of sorts and balancing over a hole in a big bright white bathroom. :blink:

These are just some of the thoughts I've had about the Litter Kwitter. I do see its appeal though - just don't think I personally would want to use it!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I suspect it's true for a lot of cats, but my boys have always synced up with my husband and I. We had a variety of litter boxes for them but when we are home Freckle prefers to go to the bathroom with me, and Blooregard with my husband. We used to have an open litter box right next to the toilet and they never missed an opportunity to go at the same time 

The LK was an idea as we work during the day and even with multiple litter boxes felt bad about not cleaning it straight away. The boys really prefer a clean tray (to the point they will hold on for one) and the LK was the closest we could get (fall back option was the CatGenie). Freckle loves it and has from day 1, but he was never a big fan of the feeling of litter on his paws (any litter - although he is OK with soil). He's never had an accident and that includes a nasty bout of dire rear. Bloo was more of a digger and it took longer for him to get used to the LK but he seems to like it as well. I still use a litter box with them on occasion, but given the choice they will use the toilet. I guess it helps that they get treats for going and they seem to like the attention whilst 'busy' :blush:

It's convenient for the slaves (unless there are four queueing for the toilet, as the cats get preference) but more importantly it's hygienic for all of us. It also means that I can keep a close eye on the consistency etc of anything the boys do and if the vet ever needs a wee sample it will be a cinch.
But yes it's not for everyone nor every cat and although the box says 8 weeks a more realistic timeline is 6 months. At 10 weeks we are on the final disc with no litter, but the speed has been determined by the boys (who are super smart ) not me.


----------

